# Naked PF(51mm) for La Pavoni Europiccola



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

For all the leaver lovers out there! Do they do a baked PF for the la pavoni Europiccola ?


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Soll said:


> For all the leaver lovers out there! Do they do a baked PF for the la pavoni Europiccola ?


Should have said naked


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

You can get them but they are pricey around £70


----------



## The Jazzyman (Oct 15, 2013)

The problem with the naked PF for the La Pavoni levers is that not only are they expensive but they only fit a single shot basket.

My solution to this was:-

I bought a regular Pf and using a metal hole drill, drilled out the base of the filter and filed it down.

Works great and was really simple to do.


----------

